# Teaching English



## miraiiya (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am a Canadian going to visit family in Northern Italy for about six months to one year as of September 2010. I will have a work visa and am wondering about teaching English there. Do I need to speak Italian well in order to teach English? What is the best way to go about getting a job? There are many contrasting opinions on TEFL certifications, whether they're needed or not. Does anyone know for sure if certification is needed? 

Thanks very much,

Sarah


----------

